# Local rates



## Novasteel31 (Jan 13, 2022)

Good day,

I am new to this forum, I am a boardman/drywaller from South Western Ontario, Canada.

Just curious on what the rates are in the southern part of the U.S as I am looking to relocate to the Florida area either Jacksonville or Sarasota areas.

Up here in Ontario we are mainly piece workers. I do typical subdivision homes Nd we get paid by the foot, .30 a sq/ft on 8ft ceilings and .32 on 9ft ceilings extras for 5/8 cathedrals etc.

From what I've gathered in the southern states you guys get paid by the sheet so an 8fter on 8 ft pays us just under $10/ sheet.


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

This answer is different for everyone, is dependent on project size. In Vancouver, townhouses go for the same , 30+ cents but small projects go for more.

By the sheet pricing lends itself to smaller projects in smaller towns I always assumed. Big projects are by the ft.


----------

